
Stop Obama’s Internet Giveaway - killwhitey
http://www.wsj.com/articles/stop-obamas-internet-giveaway-1458505088
======
daveloyall
I don't really follow ICANN news. I have some vague idea that they've made
some questionable moves over the past several years.

I know nothing of the Obama administration's involvement.

Could somebody translate the article into a form I understand? ICANN manages
the sale/assignment of IP addresses and manages the Root DNS Servers, right?

How does USA currently control them and what does the proposed change mean?

------
rndmize
Wasn't able to read the article since it was paywalled, but I'd guess this
Economist piece is on the same matter:
[http://www.economist.com/news/international/21693922-organis...](http://www.economist.com/news/international/21693922-organisation-
runs-internet-address-book-about-declare-independence-we)

~~~
daveloyall
wow it's a very, very different article! Try pasting the original url into the
Google News search box in an incognito window.

------
dtf
"The Internet as we know it won’t survive if other governments get their way."

Here's a quick recap from TechDirt on the kind of Internet the author of this
article would prefer:

[https://www.techdirt.com/blog/?tag=gordon+crovitz](https://www.techdirt.com/blog/?tag=gordon+crovitz)

------
alricb
Background:

[http://www.ipjustice.org/internet-governance/ip-justice-
jour...](http://www.ipjustice.org/internet-governance/ip-justice-journal-the-
iana-transition-and-the-role-of-governments-in-internet-governance-by-milton-
mueller/)

------
wcummings
>It’s up to Congress to block a surrender that could give control to
authoritarian rulers.

Oh, the irony!

~~~
dublinben
If you know anything about the farce that is the UN Human Rights Council[0],
the idea of some international coalition of governments having any control
over the fundamental infrastructure of the internet should be concerning. All
things considered, the IANA has been in good hands under the purview of ICANN
and the US Department of Commerce.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Human_Rights_Co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Human_Rights_Council)

------
dev1n
google link to bypass paywall [1]

[1]:[https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%...](https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fstop-
obamas-internet-giveaway)

~~~
EwanG
Which takes me to a google search page with the article as the top link, and
when I click it I still get the paywall. Something I'm missing?

~~~
leohutson
Try opening the Google link in incognito. Or don't, it's not really worth the
effort to read such a biased piece.

~~~
jnagro
worked for me.

